

WWDC 1997 Video: Steve Jobs Handles A Public Insult - mikecane
http://mikecanex.wordpress.com/2011/06/08/wwdc-1997-video-steve-jobs-handles-a-public-insult/

======
lion0
Jobs talks about engineering management. Seems like the perfect explanation
for what might be going wrong at other companies such as Microsoft, or even
Google.

